# 69 gto frame swap



## pontiacman63383 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ive got a question for you guys im hoping someone can help me out with. Ive got a 69 gto im going to be swaping the frame on here soon. my question is, i dont have a life here. just some jacks and jack stans. How hard is it going to be to get the body up in the air using just jacks and stands. Also i was going to raise it up and run 3 2x4's under it willl those hold it or do i need some thicker boards. Also any pointers will help out as ive never done this at home. Thanks guys


----------



## Chipper7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I would probably use 4x4 pieces of wood and make sure they are longer than the width of the wheels, seeing you will need very tall jackstands to be placed outside the treadwidth when raising the body up. This will make it easier to roll the frame out from under the body. If you cant get the body high enough to roll the frame out from under it you can let the air out of the tires and that might help.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i have used jack stands to change frames. you have to set them as wide as possible at the ends of the rocker panels. you will be changing out the suspension anyway so go ahead and remove the rear diff. then you can sit the frame on the floor. take the front tires off and drag it out slowly. it will barely clear the stands. slide the new one back under the same way. then you will have a life!:cheers


----------

